# 1-8-09 Pics S.E. Michigan



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

1-8-10 Storm Marysville Michigan Sorry some didn't turn out to good


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Hers some more


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Blue Water Bridge


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

and the last one
thanks for looking!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry to tell you this but your digital camera is haunted...Nice pics, set-up scrapes good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice pics. Love them GMC's. Can do without the Meyer but nice trucks. Got to love powder!


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Pushin 2 Please;961695 said:


> Nice pics. Love them GMC's. Can do without the Meyer but nice trucks. Got to love powder!


I hate the Meyers but sold the truck it was on and didnt have the funds to buy a westren or boss for the half ton so I went with that, every thing fit nice from the 1 ton I dont plan on using that truck a lot I want to get another 3/4 or 1 ton with a Boss but right now its run what ya brung payup


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. I like the '06 with the Boss, Good choice.


----------

